# Tarpon Fishing Guide wanted



## R1-Bass (Jul 28, 2010)

Fishing out of the Galveston or Sabine Lake - What time of the year is best for Tarpon and who would be a good guide?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Late summer. Lots of guides., plenty of time.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Guides*



R1-Bass said:


> Fishing out of the Galveston or Sabine Lake - What time of the year is best for Tarpon and who would be a good guide?


June 1st thru October depending on the weather.

Silver King Adventures - Plaag - Meilsch - Bailey - Cambiano
Jamie Pinter
Chris Jamail
Mike Larue
Billy Howell
Freddie Carmichael

These are the go to guys on the upper coast, Google the name and you should find all the info you need.

Gater


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Dana Bailey for Tarpon Guide

Your Maniacs will ship Monday morning. Should have them by Tuesday or Wednesday.
Thanks


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

X2 on Dana..... The best I know


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Dana Bailey
James Plaag
Jamie Pinter
Mike LaRue


----------

